# In Chicago area, did anyone lose their entire guide data today?



## peach9867 (Jun 7, 2008)

Both my series 2 DVRs lost their guide data tonight. Were fine this afternoon as I recorded 2 shows. Now both show the last call date as 7/14 and I've lost my whole To Do List. Great service Directv.


----------



## tonydi (Mar 21, 2003)

Happened here in San Jose, CA, to *two* of our four hacked HDVR2's. A simple restart restored the guide data to normal but not the ToDo stuff.


----------



## tallgntlmn (Jan 18, 2005)

Same here in Atlanta. Thinks it is 7/14, no guide data and a phone connection took a long time. 

I thought it was because I ordered the HD-DVR today and my TiVo was upset at me. Now I am trying to restart to see if that fixes it. Hopefully in the 5 minutes it takes, Texas will go ahead of Dook. At least they tied it.

After restart, guide data is back and the date is right, but my to do list doesn't show anything coming up.

Then the picture froze as the Texas guy is shooting a free throw, still no picture. Flip channels and it's back. But, now no guide data and it thinks it is 7/14 again.

Non-hacked but new larger HDD in SD-DVR40.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Same problem here in San Jose, CA. My mom called me complaining that the date is July 14th and that everything is none scheduled.

A check of my RCA DVR80 revealed the same problem and that all shows are "To Be Announced". Restarting mine now. 

The date and guide data was fixed briefly but all my to do list entries are still "none scheduled". Now the date's back to 7/14 and all shows are "to be announced" again.  Trying to force a call now.

Forced call: no good
2nd forced restart: Fixed problem temporarily but date has reverted to 7/14 yet again.

I told my mom to pull the plug and she says she has "no time" to do that. 

Both units are hacked (only w/larger hard drives). It looks like the problem started at ~6:27 pm PST. My 6 to 6:30 pm news recordings ended early at 6:27 pm.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

It thinks it is July 14th...

Restarting now and will update. It is a Hughes HDVR2, non-hacked.

Interesting. Looks like a service connection today at 10:21PM...

UPDATE: Reboot cleared the issue, Date / Time reset. Unit is acting sluggish. Guide data says TBA across the board...

UPDATE #2: Just forced a call, and the date re-set to July 14th...

Too late to call DirecTV, will see if things rectify themselves overnight... Going to bed...


----------



## tonydi (Mar 21, 2003)

Searching through the forums for "todo list" got me a suggestion to re-order something in the Season Pass list. That forces the ToDo List to be rebuilt. I tried it on one of units and the ToDo List is slowly coming back.


----------



## MartyList (Jan 17, 2003)

Same problem here in Denver Colorado. The system clock thinks the date is July 14 2009. After a restart LiveTV works for a few minutes, but then goes black because of parental controls, "Program rating not known". The ToDo list shows nothing scheduled.

I tried changing the time zone and daylight savings settings, didn't seem to work.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I see the same complaints at http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...nelID=1&portalPageId=1002&msgBoardID=10100104 and http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=12. It appears to affect their non-TiVo crap PVRs as well.


----------



## tallgntlmn (Jan 18, 2005)

Mine just initiated a reboot out of nowhere. Wonder if that will fix it for real this time.

After reboot, was fine. Then at 10:53, guide back to 7/14. Apparently D* knows about it.


----------



## jfelbab (Jan 18, 2002)

Ditto in Cape Coral FL. July14 guide date and no data

Reboot came back with the correct date but lost all my scheduled recordings.

I had a ton of recordings scheduled and they are all gone. Damn, Damn, Damn.


----------



## fastbob (Nov 22, 2002)

July 14, 2009 in Portland, Oregon as well - future enhancement? ;-)


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Well, if it is affecting other units as well, it appears to be a DirecTV issue...


----------



## Beer Geek (Mar 14, 2007)

tallgntlmn said:


> Hopefully in the 5 minutes it takes, Texas will go ahead of Dook. At least they tied it.


Glad to see the Blue Devils pull it out in spite of our Tivos getting confused. Let's Go Duke!


----------



## squaredeal (Mar 22, 2009)

I am in the Carolinas same problem in a Hacked DTV Tivo


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm having the same problem July 14th issue here in Portland, OR. A restart did not solve the problem.


----------



## PeterGV (Dec 27, 2001)

Same in New Hampshire with a DirecTivo HD unit. Reboot, force daily call... no joy. Rerun guided setup, and the date is set correctly for a minute or two. Then, it's back to the future again.

Looks like it's country wide. Some poor fool working the weekend probably input the wrong data wrong at a control station somewhere.

Let's hope it's fixed by the morning,

Peter


----------



## tallgntlmn (Jan 18, 2005)

Beer Geek said:


> Glad to see the Blue Devils pull it out in spite of our Tivos getting confused. Let's Go Duke!


That's the Carolina fan in me talking. I actually picked Duke to win this one. Just glad I didn't miss all of it due to this calamity.


----------



## squaredeal (Mar 22, 2009)

The problem is so widespread that DTV has it as part of their announcement when you call the main customer support line.


----------



## MartyList (Jan 17, 2003)

Two restarts did not fix the problem, but tuning to any of the XM channels (801 - 869) seems to fix the clock and bring back the guide data. This may be a temporary fix, it may disappear again after you start changing channels and tune to a different satellite.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Same problem here in ABQ with 2 DTivos, both non-hacked. Reboot fixed one of them, but the To DO list hasn't rebuilt yet. I imagine it has to rebuild the indexes first for MARCH.

Oh hell, nevermind. It went back to July 14th within 10 minutes of rebooting. Hello, DirecTv - calendar check please!


----------



## tallgntlmn (Jan 18, 2005)

MartyList said:


> Two restarts did not fix the problem, but tuning to any of the XM channels (801 - 869) seems to fix the clock and bring back the guide data. This may be a temporary fix, it may disappear again after you start changing channels and tune to a different satellite.


How long did yours take to update? I just tuned both tuners to XM. It flickered several times in the last song or two, but no date change yet.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Happening here in Indiana too. Non-hacked series 2 and non-hacked series 1.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

The XM trick didn't work at all for me. Hey, maybe I chose the wrong decade of music! 

Wonder what will happen when they correct it - my DTivo thinks it doesn't have to check in until July 25th now ...


----------



## phodg (Mar 18, 2002)

Same here in Chicago. If it's affecting that many people it's a MAJOR screwup by someone.


----------



## tallgntlmn (Jan 18, 2005)

Delta13 said:


> The XM trick didn't work at all for me. Hey, maybe I chose the wrong decade of music!


LOL! I put 846 in focus and 805 in the background. Date is correct but not sure for how long.

Update: I have been good for around 30 mins and my To Do lists have repopulated. Hopefully not to be lost again.


----------



## MartyList (Jan 17, 2003)

tallgntlmn said:


> How long did yours take to update? I just tuned both tuners to XM. It flickered several times in the last song or two, but no date change yet.


On my single tuner box, I tuned to 841 and it was fixed almost immediately.

On a dual tuner box I changed one tuner and nothing happened, or I didn't wait long enough. So I changed both tuners to XM (840 & 841 I think) and it was fixed after a minute or two.


----------



## Pt121 (Mar 27, 2006)

Same thing here in Baltimore, MD as well. Pulled the plug, it came back to the correct date, then about 5 minutes later it went back to July again.

Patrick


----------



## leftstrat (Apr 18, 2005)

Had the same thing in Asheville, NC.. So far, a reboot seems to have repopulated the list, for at least the last 30-45 minutes..


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

tallgntlmn said:


> LOL! I put 846 in focus and 805 in the background. Date is correct but not sure for how long.
> 
> Update: I have been good for around 30 mins and my To Do lists have repopulated. Hopefully not to be lost again.





MartyList said:


> On my single tuner box, I tuned to 841 and it was fixed almost immediately.
> 
> On a dual tuner box I changed one tuner and nothing happened, or I didn't wait long enough. So I changed both tuners to XM (840 & 841 I think) and it was fixed after a minute or two.


I switched to 841 and discovered that the channel is Mandatory Metallica. Then it got worse, I switched the second tuner (as per MartyList) to 846 - Rap Channel. And the song playing was "I'm A Ho". (given tonight's problems, you could go anywhere with that!) But it worked after a minute or two!

Dual tuners have to both be on a XM channel.

Whether it stays, well I guess we'll find out.


----------



## bleeman (Sep 5, 2004)

Same thing happened here in Dallas, on one of our four unhacked DTivos. Although an additional weird thing has happened. Two of our units are in the living room one above the other. When this issue occurred it also appears to have "flip-flopped" our remotes. Unit 1's remote is now controlling Unit 2 and vice versa. That's what originally led me to the problem as we were watching a recording on Unit 1 (The date unaffected unit) and the remote stopped working. I switched to the other unit to see if it had a problem and it wouldn't work either. I then accidentally hit a button on Unit 1's remote while watching Unit 2 as I was switching back to Unit 1 and saw the guide come up on Unit 2 when pressing it on Unit 1's remote.

I'm going to go give the XM tuning session a try. Really pissed that the screwup caused me to miss recording Stargate Atlantis tonight


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I had a similar issue. One of my two DTiVos lost connection with it's remote. The other remote ended up controlling both DTiVos simultaneously.

And the XM trick seems to have fixed both mine so far.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

What's interesting is all of my East Coast channels suddenly have an "e" next to their name. HBO is now HBOe, CN is now CNe, SHO is SHOe. It's only for those that have both east and west coast feeds, so things like TNT are unchanged. Maybe I'm just seeing things ...


----------



## InspectorGadget (Feb 22, 2002)

markz said:


> ...
> And the XM trick seems to have fixed both mine so far.


OK, same here, both tuners of DTiVo on XM brought back guide data. But what if I want to record something and not listen to [email protected]#$% XM all the time? People are reporting it's reverting to July 17 after a period of time.

What the heck is going on here? Can we assume DTV is working on it?

FYI, my box made its daily call at 9:30pm and it was thereabouts that it lost its guide data.


----------



## bleeman (Sep 5, 2004)

markz said:


> I had a similar issue. One of my two DTiVos lost connection with it's remote. The other remote ended up controlling both DTiVos simultaneously.
> 
> And the XM trick seems to have fixed both mine so far.


Well the reboot seems to have fixed ours as it's still holding the correct date and the guide is intact. It didn't fix the remotes though, they're still controlling the opposite Tivo's they were prior to all of this happening. I probably wouldn't have even been able to confirm that if it wasn't for the fact that my wife got tired of trying to figure out which one was which and labeled them last week.


----------



## InspectorGadget (Feb 22, 2002)

bleeman said:


> Well the reboot seems to have fixed ours as it's still holding the correct date and the guide is intact. It didn't fix the remotes though, they're still controlling the opposite Tivo's ...


My Sony SAT-T60 is still on Remote Address 2 and has been throughout losing its date and guide data and then regaining them as above through the XM channels.


----------



## jainraje (May 1, 2005)

My Directivo had a major issue today. The current date was set to july 14, the todo was empty and guide data was empty. I cycled power and that fixed the date and guide data but the todo list is still empty.

Wonder whats happening? Obviously a system wide issue as others are having the same issues.

--Rj


----------



## rowdy700 (Apr 7, 2004)

DirecTv must be prepairing for some upgrades.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm chiming in with the same problem. Not to be redundant but to emphasize just how widespread this is.

One of my 3 totally unhacked R10 boxes succumbed, the other two are OK. It might depend on what transponder the box was tuned to when DirecTV started having problems.


----------



## dtu (Apr 25, 2004)

Look in "View Recording History" in your "To Do List." You will notice that your previously scheduled recordings are now being reported as "Will Not Be Recorded." The detail messages say, "This program was not recorded because the power was lost or the Recorder was unplugged."

This appears to be why the To Do List is not being repopulated.

On my R10, reordering one of my Season Passes (and then back again to its original position) immediately repopulated the To Do List and wiped out the "Will Not Be Recorded" messages in Recording History.

Poking around the Recording History list before reordering a Season Pass to help clean up the list was unstable and caused reboots. After the list was cleaned up, all seems to be well for the moment.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## imdavisa (Jan 10, 2007)

Im in Milwaukee and 2 of our 4 were affected. The only 2 with bigger drives. One has 6.4a and the other is stuck at 6.2. I cant force and update on it and its been driving me crazy.

Now the dates are fixed on them (from 7/14) but they are both an hour slow.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Here in San Antonio, Texas, too. My sister called me to tell me she had lost her guide data on her Series I SAT-60. Her modem isn't working, so she can't force a call, either.


----------



## tallgntlmn (Jan 18, 2005)

Delta13 said:


> I switched to 841 and discovered that the channel is Mandatory Metallica. Then it got worse, I switched the second tuner (as per MartyList) to 846 - Rap Channel. And the song playing was "I'm A Ho". (given tonight's problems, you could go anywhere with that!) But it worked after a minute or two!


Hahahaha. That's hilarious. Was "For Whom the Bell Tolls on?" I had no idea there was Mandatory Metallica. When I did the XM thing, it was "I can't Fight That Feeling (REO) on 805 and "Mama Said Knock You Out" (LL) on 846.

Either the XM thing worked for me or D* fixed it around the same time. Either way, my guide data and To Do's are back. Wonder if we'll ever know what happened.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

For everyone that was affected, you might want to double check your to do list/recordings to see if individual shows/episodes that you set your DTiVo to record (not by SP or wishlist) will actually be recorded.

IIRC, I had set mine to record an ep of Futurama on 3/23 (Where No Man Has Gone Before). After the problem fixed itself, the ep didn't have a check by it. I had to set it to record again.

Anyone else hit something like this?

I hope I don't have anything else like this as I don't recall if I had anything else set to record.


----------



## catocony (Nov 14, 2006)

Both my R10 Tivo and my R15 Garbage Hughes got creamed. I didn't miss anything except the 10-12 movies I had scheduled to record over the next two weeks. Now I can't remember half of them. 

The joy of big hard drives - recording marginal movies at 4:00 AM just in case I might watch it one day


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

My S1 got hit - TBA all channels. A reboot fixed it with most of the guide data available right after reboot. I have a DSR6000 with CacheCard with calls via the Internet.


----------



## catocony (Nov 14, 2006)

My Tivo season pass info survived, but on the Hughes, while the "season pass" info was there, nothing would populate the To Do list until I rebuilt them all.

Programming 12 series into the list on a Hughes took a solid 15 minutes. Slow and cumbersome on searching for series names and just the multi-step back-and-forwards process to get the Pass set up. I tell you guys, anyone who's thinking of ditching DirecTV Tivo's should really borrow someone's R15 and do the same basic functions side by side. Your appreciation for Tivo will grow even more, and the fact that the Hughes system is theoretically newer just goes to show that sometime, newer is a drastic step down from older.


----------



## Pt121 (Mar 27, 2006)

As I think my problem now has something to do with this thread I thought I'd add it along.

I had the same problem as everyone else did with loosing the guide and everything. Thing is it only happened to my Samsung S4080r not the Phillips unit downstairs. Since it was fixed mostly everything has come back and the unit runs fine, however, when I go to <Pick Programs to Record>, the black bar at the botton is up saying <Acquiring Program Guide data from satellite. Some data available now. Full data within 24 hours.>

This has been going on for the past 4 days now. I have rebooted through settings as well as pulling the plug. I've connected to the DVR Service about 4 times now. If I go to <Messages & Settings>-<System Information> The date is correctly displayed. However, for Program Guide Data it says Up to WED, April 8. usually the guide goes to about 2 weeks. When I go down the info list a little further GC: Tuesday, July 14 at 10:55 pm.......what is GC? Its aweful funny that the date it is displaying is the same date everyones DVR's went to when the problems occured.

DirecTV is just telling me to clear and delete everything. Not something I want to have to do since I have about 102 hours recorded.

Thanks
Patrick


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Patrick:
Bring the number of season passes to thirty or less, Empty the Recently deleted folder, Go into Messages and Settings and restart the recorder.


----------



## Pt121 (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks, I'll give it a try. 

Patrick


----------



## blarneyfarm (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a hacked HDVR2 and I missed out on the fun in March, but on Friday May 15 we lost all of the Guide data. System date appears correct and only a portion of the Guide has been rebuilt. 

I rebooted and and tried the XM trick, but the symptoms still appear. It appears that the folks at DTV have created another charming problem for their customers.

Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## dpdc77 (Oct 23, 2002)

yes, I have the same with a non-hacked tivo.


----------

